# Provincial Nominee Program



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

Hi,
can any one help me to provide details about provincial nominee program? i have applied in mid of March 2014 through a consultant for British Columbia. but that consultant is not giving all proper info. so i am a bit confused. will be grateful if anyone can help me.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A consultant for British Columbia? Do the provinces have consultants?

And how do you know that consultant is not giving all the proper information?


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

I have applied from Bangladesh.the prime requirement is to have arranged employment for PNP.for that reason I went to the consultant . if u know the details if how to apply pls help me by sharing info.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

certified Canadian immigration consultants are not permitted to find you work. They may work along side employment agencies but they are not allowed to charge fees for obtaining employment for you.

The immigration consultant should guide you through what is necessary for the various immigration streams and nothing else.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And if he charged you for finding a job, file a complaint with the Canadian government.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought before applying for a PNP you had to have work already lined up in Canada? or have i understood the process of this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, a job offer is needed (at least for BC, don't know exactly for the other provinces):



> How does the program work?
> 
> You accept an offer of indeterminate full-time employment from a B.C. employer who is willing to support your application for permanent residence through the PNP. If you are currently working in B.C. on a temporary work permit, your employer will need to offer you an indeterminate position without an end date.
> If you and your current or prospective employer meet the program criteria, you will submit a joint application to the PNP office.
> ...


Source: Welcome BC - Skills Immigration


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of your feedback.


----------

